# Wide headboard to post - allowing for movement



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

What is the general recommendation for joinery between a wide solid wood headboard (12") to bedposts? I have Jeff Miller's book where he shows a similar headboard made with 3 separate tenons spaced about 2 or 3" apart, all glued? But more recently I have a FWW issue that he wrote on bed design that just shows one long tenon with no glue and room at the top and bottom of the mortise to allow for wood movement. How does the tenon stay in there without glue?? 
The bed I am making is similar, but not exactly like this one to give you an idea..









Ideas? Recommendations?


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Long tenon in a longer mortise, glued and/or pegged from the back in the middle to allow for expansion.


----------

